# The Chemical Concepts of Bodybuilding



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing in this article is intended to take the place of advice from a licensed health professional. Consult a physician before taking any medication. In our society a reality has at last become accepted: Age and sexual gender do not dictate athletic potential. With the main stream acceptance of high quality sports supplementation came stronger [...]

*Read More...*


----------

